
Ask HN: What is your best customer development tip, trick, hack? - tmaly
In the course of finding product market fit, what was the best tip, trick, hack etc that you used for customer development?
======
nibs
If it is early on, do a needs analysis call separately from the demo by a week
or so. In that time and if the lead qualifies as worthwhile (adding 1+ months
to runway), build whatever extra feature or screen they mentioned needing but
you know you do not offer. Or three if such is the case. And then give them
something that meets their need 100% during the demo and try to close them
then.

------
ak39
Here's one:

Never show your user/client any visible disappointment when they change
requirements. In fact, give them the license to change their minds
aggressively.

Go at the hanging boxing bag later at home.

------
quintes
Find a client or two who can become your subject matter experts in exchange
for early access / beta releases. They'll validate it and know your market. so
similar clients will meet the fit

